# Network Key to Belkin 54g router



## scrappygirl (Sep 11, 2007)

I am trying to find out the network key to my Belkin 54g router. My son always managed my computer problems and now he is out of the country and I am trying to connect to my laptop. I accidentally deleted the network key trying to cut and paste it so, yes I'm not too techno-brilliant. Anyways, any help that is offered would be great.
Thanks,
Scrappygirl


----------



## vinaur (Aug 24, 2003)

I assume you are talking about the passphrase that you need to enter to connect to a wireless network. If this is so, you need to connect to your router using a LAN cable. Then go to http://192.168.2.1 (I assume they use the same address for all Belkin routers, though I may be wrong) from your internet browser. If your son did not change the default password on the router you will be able to access it using "Admin" as the username and nothing for a password. From there you should be able to find an encryption tab somewhere and either get the passphrase or make a new one. Good luck


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Another suggestion, you might try and contact your son (but you probably already tried that I'll bet).

OR, if you really need immediate connection right now, and if your laptop has an Ethernet plug on it (it looks like a sightly wider telephone jack) and if your router has similar multiple (like 3 or 4 in a row) Ethernet jacks, you could just get a common Ethernet cord. Just plugging in the cord between the two devices will, most likely, get you a functioning connection in just a few seconds. Windows (WinXP and Vista) will usually automatically do all it needs in a minute or two to communicate with a new hardwire connection. A reboot should not be necessary. The router will most likely NOT have settings enabled to prevent hardwire connections (it can be done, but usually are not needed - since security measures are not usually needed for inside your house).

Barring that, and if and ONLY IF all that fails, you could reset the Belkin router, by pressing and holding in the Reset button (while the power is on) on the bottom, or back, for at least 10 seconds.

BUT, if you do a 10 second reset, be prepared to then have to go into many of the Admin settings to then reestablish all your wireless settings. (The hardwire connections will, most likely, still just automatically work - so, at least, you won't lose that.)

For a person who is "not too techno-brilliant" (your words) this 10 second reset may not be a good move for you. It might be better to contact a local guru or person who is a tad bit more capable.


----------



## scrappygirl (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks to all for the help. I am now up and running.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

You are now commanded to:  
Tell us how you resolved the issue, (because this helps all of us learn as how best to help the next person), and
Set this thread (line of messages started with your first message) to "Solved."
You do that with the *Thread Tools* link near the top right of this window, and since you are the Originator, of this thread, you will see a "Mark Solved" button.
Glad to see that you've fixed your problem.


----------

